# looking for any help, any equipment SE PA



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

i have work everywhere, most of it new properties of clients i have worked for for years

i could use any equipment, wheel loaders, backhoes, bobcats, trucks, some shovel labor

just let me know where youre located and i will find work around there

[email protected]

thanks
brad


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sent you an email.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks guys, i dont have anything in the lehigh valley area just yet (though a friend of mine has a lowes he may need help with) , i need help in: yardley, montgomeryville, King of Prussia, delaware county (springfield, havertown, south philadelphia) all big malls


----------



## steve2850 (Jul 3, 2010)

*very interested in plowing for you in Springfield PA*

I manage a building near Taylor Hospital in Ridley Park (100 East Chester Pike). Snow plow costs got so high that I agreed to do the plowing myself. I have a 1999 Ford f250 diesel with Boss V plow and 9 cubic foot salter. Once I plow the 38 car parking lot (and snow blow sidewalks), I'd like to make a little more money. Let me know if you have any accounts near Ridley Park (Springfield is close). Would really appreciate. Thanks, Steve (cell: 302 593-5904). I can also bring my snow blower and I can bring a laborer to shovel too.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks steve, ill get back to you this week, i could certainly use your help


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent you an email. Call when you get chance.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

What are your needs in the Media, Pa area?


----------



## wrugboy (Nov 22, 2006)

Brad,
Sent you an email
Rob


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

springfield mall and a shopping center in havertown..... also sites in king of prussia, and kop mall


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

if you ever need help shoveling or snow blowing in havertown i live there i would just need a ride


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

Brad i sent you a message on this if you sill need help contac t me back so we can work out details and i can be ready for a storm, i would really like to have a large mall if possible where i can send all my stuff to one place 804-400-5242


----------



## presspark (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm available for South Philly. I have a FORD F350 8'6 Straight with 2.Cy Salt Dogg Spreader call me 703-231-4501 or email [email protected] Robert Childs


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm guessing the work you have in Yardley PA would be Oxford Valley Mall. I have some work of my own but once done, I could certainly come on and work a while! 2010 F350 w/ 8' Western Plow. Have snow blowers and a couple laborers if needed! email is [email protected] -Joe


----------



## wddorman (Sep 17, 2010)

I can head up from Baltimore if you have work


----------

